# Variable vs Attribut



## J. (16. Dez 2009)

Hey Leute

ich hab seit kurzen Java-Programmierung.:rtfm: Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, ob eine Variable und ein Attribut ein und das selbe ist. ???:L

Wäre über kurze Hilfe sehr dankbar. :toll:

VG
Jens


----------



## icarus2 (16. Dez 2009)

Ein Attribut entspricht einer Instanzvariable.

[Java]
public class AttributBeispiel {

	int x, y; //Sind Attribute

	public void doIt(){

		int d = 1; //Kein Attribut

		//...

	}

}
[/Java]


----------



## J. (16. Dez 2009)

Verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. 

Ist also eine Variable der Unterbrgriff für ein Attribut oder umgekehrt?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2009)

ein Attribut ist eine Art von Variablen, 
gibt noch andere Variablen: lokale Variablen, Methoden-Parameter, statische Variablen


----------



## icarus2 (16. Dez 2009)

Eine Variable, die den Zustand eines Objekts beschreibt, nennt sich Attribut (ein Synonym von Instanzvariable).

Eine solche Variable kommt in den Speicher, sobald ein Objekt einer Klasse erzeugt wird.


----------

